# Automatic Transmission to Manual?



## `coke_c2 (Jan 1, 2009)

Is it 'do-able' is my question.
What exactly would have to be done in order to change from an automatic to a manual and how much should I expect to spend?

Basically I'm just looking to turn my 2001 Altima GXE into a project car.


Also, Does anyone know if the 98-01 altima's have any body kits other than:
Vader, R33, Spyder and the few other common ones?


----------

